# And so it begins - Updated with Photopass Pics Post 189 - 04/01/2010



## Pegasus928

Well it is now the final night at home before we head off to the Radisson at Manchester Airport.
I hope to do a 'Live' trippie while we are away and - as seems to be the trend - I will be posting it on the Trip Planning section.
Thanks to those who took the time to comment on my [URL="http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2249130[/URL"]Pre-trippie [/URL]and left comments. It made it all worthwhile 
And thanks also to all who have answered the many questions I have had. No doubt they will go a long way to ensuring our holiday is as magical as it can be.
Finally for those that will be following the adventures of Dizzy - the Dis bear - we will be updating his Facebook page with regular pictures  
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## suzycute

Have a fantastic trip!  Will be looking out for your live trippie!


----------



## wayneg

Have a fantastic trip Kenny, Elaine, Bradley and Taylor and not forgetting Dizzy.

Just sent friend request to Dizzy then I can follow his travels.

Can't wait for updates, hope there are plenty.

Hope that great weather continues for you.


----------



## Netty

Have a great flight Kenny and family and Dizzy!and  have a fantastic hot sunny holiday!! looking forward to your live reports


----------



## Ware Bears

Have a magical trip!


----------



## Cyrano

Looking forward to all your updates 

Have a great trip Kenny


----------



## strawberry blonde

Have a brilliant time and enjoy the Haloween celebrations.  Very jealous.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Have a magical holiday   Looking forward to any live reports that you can manage - hope dizzy behaves himself


----------



## natalielongstaff

have a great time Kenny ! see you at MNSSHP


----------



## scottish mum

have a great trip, looking forward to seeing all dizzy's photos


----------



## T16GEM

Have a fantastic trip!! It's really come round quickly!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## suzybear6

I'm sure you will have a fantastic time

I'll be keeping track of Dizzy's adventures on Facebook 

Luv Suzy


----------



## binkytell

have a magical trip, looking forward to the live trippie

added dizzy as a friend too


----------



## Pegasus928

This morning seems to be dragging soooo much.

Me and Dizzy went out this morning to get our hairs (or should that be fur) done.






(No pics of me as Diz struggled to hold the camera)

It was then back home for a suitable breakfast






We are now sat waiting for the taxi to take us to the train station. Bags are all packed, house is clean and we have left the radio on for the burglars 



Thanks for all your messages. 

I will report back when I have something to report  - and you can count on lots of photo's.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Have a Fab time .........I am not jealous at all


----------



## wayneg

How much does a bear fur cut cost these days? 
Thankfully our Winnie has no fur so never had to take him for a cut.
This was him waiting for us come back aboard the ship. He has been abroad over 50 times now. Also pic of him reminding us which show was on that day.


----------



## Netty

Kenny and Wayne those pictures are fantastic!!
bears have a great life!!


----------



## stephensmum

Have a brilliant time, looking forward to the reports.  Love the bear photo's,


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Have a great time - can't wait to read about it!!


----------



## tinks_1989

i hope to see you and dizzy bear some where in the WDW


----------



## Oconoc

Have a great great holiday Kenny, Elaine, Bradley & Taylor, look forward to seeing the vids  We only have 30 more days to wait then it will be our first ever trip there, thanks for the help with our planning buddy.

Seeing Michelles face when her final suprise is sprung will be worth it. 

Right off  to search for tickets and prices!

Shaun


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to DISboards Shaun


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi guys.

Well here we are after a good nights sleep and raring to go to MK.

The flight over was the usual long and drawn out affair. We got checked in with no problems and was through security by 7am. We had a reservation at Frankie and Bennys for 7.30 but the person on front desk had no knowledge of this - going as far as to say that they don't actually take reservations, so we're not sure what went wrong there. Anyway we were told there was a 30 minute wait for a table - which turned out to be an exaggeration as we were seated, ordered and breakfast in front of us within 15 minutes 

After that DW wanted to have a look in Dixons. 20 minutes and a few hundred pounds lighter (she wanted the new iPod Touch 3G 64GB) we were headed to the departure gate.

We had rows 30/31 on the plane so were off in a shot once we landed. We took the advice on here and went straight to the right hand lanes. These were practically empty and we were next in line as soon as we got there. We did notice that others behind us were being called forward to the US nationals desks once they had dealt with all the US citizens.  

(We were also warned about mobile phones as the previous flight had had 17 mobiles confiscated due to them being switched on and used whilst in the immigration area. We also witnessed someone having a camera taken off them as they had decided to ignore the many warnings and took a family photo while waiting in the queue)

Getting the luggage, sorting the car hire and the drive to the villa were all quick and uneventful and we were at DTD by 6pm. 

We collected our park tickets, had a bite to eat at Earl of Sandwich and after a quick look around headed off to Walmart to stock up on villa essentials.

I haven't sorted out any pictures yet as we have been busy getting sorted since getting up at 5am.  We are now leaving for a nice leisurely drive to MK to get there for opening.

I will try to make the next one more entertaining and fill it with plenty of pics once we have some to post


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Glad you had a safe flight and thanks for the update .... look forward to more


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you had a good flight - looking forwward to reading more - where are you staying?


----------



## joolz1910

Hi Kenny, I hope you all have a great time at MK. Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Netty

Glad you all had a good flight, is it still boiling hot??? how is Dizzy coping!
have a great day in MK


----------



## Oconoc

wayneg said:


> Welcome to DISboards Shaun



Thank you. Looking forwrd to the information swapping and gathering. I have my own experts  (Kenny & Elaine) but am always happy for more information.

I don't think my wife will see this before we go, at least I hope not, *** I still have a big suprise for her on route to WDW.


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi All

Thanks for the replies so far and I will do my best to keep up over the next couple of weeks - and answer any questions that you may have along the way.

Yes - it is still hot here. Personally I don't mind it at all. One advantage of being in the Middle East for the last 2 years is that I feel acclimatised to the heat. Mum is struggling with it though - and the humidity is a bit of a killer, but on the whole the group managed to keep going yesterday and didn't complain too much (apart from DS that is - but as an ASD/ADHD teenager he would find something to complain about if I gave him $100 to spend on anything he liked )

Yesterdays plan didn't quite work out as we wanted to. We got to TTC at around 8.10 hoping to get the monorail to MK and stake out a good spot for the opening ceremony. Unfortunately (and this was the first bit of bad planning on my part) it was an EMH - so there were CMs at TTC not letting anyone through the gates until 8.45. We toyed with the idea of going to Epcot instead, but Sis wanted to see the castle on her first day so we hung around and waited for the gates to open.

Once inside the excitement began - especially for the newbies with us. Pluto, Daisy, Pinocchio (sp?) and Chip n Dale were all around the Town Hall so we stopped and got a few pics. We also caught Buzz Lightyear, Woody and Jessie and Lilo + Stitch. Most of these are on the Photopass card but I did manage to take a couple with our own camera.


















Considering it was an EMH day we were quite pleased with how low the crowds were. We looked down Main Street and it was reasonably empty and most of the rides we went on were all walk ons 
The only exception to this was Splash Mountain (due to the heat I suspect) - but even then we were on and off within 30 minutes.

After taking in some of the sights and doing a couple of rides we stopped for a snack and turkey legs were on the radar











We watched the Move It, Shake It, Celebrate It parade at 11am. Me and DD decided to get in the spirit of it and join in with all the dancing. I dread to think what the video of that looks like as I am not the best dancer in the world but DD told me afterwards that she wasn't at all embarrassed by me - which was nice 











We decided to leave the park at around 2 as we had a reservation at T-Rex for 4pm. We had hoped to get into Build-a-Dino before dinner but it took us longer to get out of the park than we thought. Not because of the crowds but because the newbies (and the rest of us too if I'm 100% honest) were still in ooooh and aaaah mode at everything we saw on route. We also bumped into the Mayor of Main Street so stopped and had a chat and some pics with him.

By the time we got to T-Rex we were too late to do BaD, but managed to get in a little earlier than our reservation time. Everyone was impressed by this place and the kids amongst us loved the theming and the meteor showers. Keeping them sat still for long enought to eat was the biggest problem we had here.


"Don't look behind you Grandma"





Nachos starter





The chicken pot pie - it looked a lot bigger in real life. 





The Boneyard Buffet. Me and DW shared this - but it was the first day 





Once dinner was done BaD took a bit of a hammering from all of us (Dizzy needed a new pair of shoes ) then it was a look around the World of Disney before getting back to the villa for an evening of swimming and chilling.


----------



## Pegasus928

Today is Epcot and we have a reservation at the Biergarten.

I will come on again and update - probably about the same time tomorrow if I get up at the same time. I was up at about 5.30 today and had an hour of peace and quiet before anyone else got up - but now everyone else is up so I had better get off.

Here is a couple more random pics

Breakfast at Frankie and Bennys - Manchester T2





One excited nephew on his first flight





Then it all got a bit much





On the monorail at MCO





The villa pool yesterday morning









Main Street MK










DS driving the boat on Jungle Cruise











Thanks for reading up to this point   and for those of you that want to know how Dizzy got on during his first trip you can find his pics Here


----------



## wayneg

Thanks for update, great pics. 
Have fun in Epcot


----------



## Cochise

epcot too for us today, hope you get loads in before the rain later


----------



## T16GEM

Fab pics Kenny!  
The kids look like they are having a great time!  I love the one of them on the pirate ship!  

Looking forward to more!


----------



## strawberry blonde

Love the photos of Dizzy.  He's certainly having a ball.  Make sure he drinks plenty in the heat .... must be hot with all that fur.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Loving the photos of you and Dizzy's adventure


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Really enjoying your updates - thank you   Love the picture of your nephew awake then tired out from the excitement on the plane and your son driving the boat   Dizzy with the characters is just brill !!


----------



## Tinks1984

Great updates Kenny! Looks like fun so far! 

I'm following Dizzy, so I'll be sure to keep checking his pictures!


----------



## katiec

Lovely to read all about your trip - if only DH didnt want to do the bathroom next year i'd have booked again by now

Lovin the pics too


----------



## Shazzie B

I love live trip reports; we back at WDW in a years time so will be watching your photos for weather & crowd levels. I'm at work and can't see Dizzy's photos (must be because he's 'bear'). I'll catch up with him later at home-can't wait to see the new shoes!. MY DD's 'Cassie' tours with us too.

Teenagers- don't you just love them!  DD had her cervical cancer injection last week and one of the listed side effects was 'mood swings' - like we're going to notice the difference!!  

You all look like you're having a great time, enjoy the rest of it and keep those updates coming.


----------



## CHEK

Great updates, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pegasus928

It's been a couple of days since I last posted as we haven't been in the villa much - and when we have it has been to sleep  - so for that I apologise.
Thank you to everyone who has commented so far. I am pleased that you are enjoying the report up to now.
So on I go....

....Friday we went to Epot. It wasn't a particularly early morning but we were still there for about 10.
Everyone agreed on route that they wanted to do Test Track first - so we made a bee line as soon as we got there. The wait time was the longest we had seen yet at 70 minutes. But with Grandma in an ECV because of her twisted knee and DS being able to use his GAC we were directed down the fast pass lane. The only dissappointing thing about the ride was that we were forced to have a couple of strangers from the single rider line in the car with us. We tried to explain that we wanted to buy the photo at the end but the CM wasn't interested. I understand that they wanted to get the wait time down for everyones sake - but how do they expect to sell the photos if they do this 

After this a few of us went on Mission Space.











I had never done this ride before as I don't especially like the spinny ones - and once the ride started I remembered why. The others enjoyed it but I don't think I will be bothering again 

Next up - Soarin.
Caz, Daz and Jack had no idea what this ride was about so I knew they would enjoy it. DW had a feel good moment as we were queueing for this. We were walking down the fastpass lane when 3 girls jumped over the wall that seperates the standby line from the fastpass line. As we got to the CM at the front who takes your fastpass the girls started to protest that their fastpasses had been taken from them by a different CM at the front of the queue. DW then piped up "No they didn't. You jumped over the wall back there"  So the Cm sent them back from whence they came with their tails between their legs and staring daggers in our direction 

Once on the ride all we could hear from Sis and her lot was Wow - Oooh - Aaah. As we got to the part over the golf course I turned to Jack and asked if he could see the golfer. He looked and said he could and that he hoped he didn't hit us with the ball. As the golfer swung his club and the ball came towards us I let him watch it get closer, then at the last second I lent in front of him and put my hand in front of his face to protect him from the incoming ball. As I moved it away I opened my hand to reveal the golf ball that I had just plucked from the sky - complete with a Mickey Mouse stamped on it. His face was an absolute picture as I handed him the ball as a momento of his first ride on Soarin . (I had been planning this for a couple of months and was pleased it worked out well)

We decided next to have a slow walk around the showcase and make our way around to Germany for our dinner reservation at Biergarten.






Everything was as good as we remembered from last time. We all joined in the singing and swaying of the glasses when the Oompa band came on 






and the food was fantastic. It is a buffet type meal so here are a couple of pics of the sort of food on offer.





















After dinner we went on our way around the showcase again were we saw a few more characters. It was at this point that DD Taylor gave us a classic child comment. You know the one. The one that you find hysterically funny, but feel that you really shouldn't be laughing due to it's totally politically incorrect content. 
As we were strolling along we saw Belle and a queue of people waiting to have their picture taken with her. As is the norm there was a cast member directing the line, making sure no-one pushed in and taking photos if needed. The CM in question, however, was - to use PC speak - vertically challenged. 
DD's comment upon seeing this was "Isn't he with the wrong princess?".
Oh the innocence of it all. We all cracked up as DD looked at us with a totally bemused look on her face wondering what she had said that would cause so much laughing.











We carried on around the park, ending up at The Seas where we went on the Nemo ride, had a talk with Crush and spent some time watching the dolphins, fish and other sea life before heading out of the park and off to Old Town.

Tonight at Old Town was classic car night and we got there for about 7.30. Plenty of time to have a look around the cars - especially as there were fewer of them due to the rain. It had been coming on and off during the day but nothing like we had been expecting so we felt quite lucky really.
DW and me also decided that we wanted to go into the old style photo shop and have our pictures done with the kids dressed as cowboys. This was a real laugh and really good fun, and we were so pleased with how the pics turned out. If I can get a couple of shots of them I will put them on here.
Once the cars had finished their drive by we all headed back to the car for the drive back to villa - and within 5 minutes of starting the trip there were 3 sleeping kids in the back. A long but fun filled day that everyone seemed to enjoy 

Saturday - a bit of shopping and another late night and I will post how all this went when we get back from IoA later.


----------



## CHEK

Sound's like a great day  

Good for your DW at Soarin, I'd have done exactly the same! cheeky devils , I can just imagine their face's when being asked for their fastpasses 

The golfball that you did for Jack was a lovely idea 

Hope you had a good day shopping yesterday


----------



## Cyrano

Good on your DW. I don't believe that rewarding that type of behaviour with silence is appropriate 

Glad to see Dizzy did not get eaten by the dinosaurs 

Absolutely love the golf ball idea


----------



## buzz for boys

Lovin your tr so far!! Bet your nephews face was a picture when you gave the golf ball - so sweet !!


----------



## joolz1910

Kenny, can you please explain the golf ball thing? I've never been to WDW, so I don't really get it. 

Loving the updates, food porn and little details.


----------



## Cyrano

joolz1910 said:


> Kenny, can you please explain the golf ball thing? I've never been to WDW, so I don't really get it.
> 
> Loving the updates, food porn and little details.



This will show you in case others do not want spoilers


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for all your comments so far - and DW was especially pleased that the Dis has her back where queue jumpers are concerned 

Apologies for being a little behind with the live (or not so live) report but there are a couple of good reasons for this. 

We have had pretty full days up to know and haven't been gettting back until gone late so time hasn't been on my side.
Yesterday I had Saturdays details all typed up, hit the post button and got a message saying that my ticket had expired.  I then pressed the back button and was met with a fresh reply screen. By this time it was 9pm and as we have an early one today I decided to catch up tomorrow when we have a lazy day at the villa.
This morning is Crystal Palace for breakfast, followed by a couple of hours at MK, before coming back to the villa to change and get ready for Whispering Canyon and a Celebration Wishes Cruise to celebrate our 19th wedding anniversary. 
This isn't officially until tomorrow but they aren't showing Wishes tomorrow so we had to do it today.
Hang in there people and I will try to get all up to date by tomorrow


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> Yesterday I had Saturdays details all typed up, hit the post button and got a message saying that my ticket had expired.  I then pressed the back button and was met with a fresh reply screen.



I had a similar problem in August, kept telling me to contact admin
After losing 3 (2 long) posts I decided to copy every post before hitting the button. 
Happy Anniversary for tomorrow, are you wearing you badges? we wore ours every evening got a little cup cake and card at Crystal Palace, free champane at Turf Club Grill and a "Happy Anniversary" everywhere.
Matt has added Dizzy to his friends, we are both following him now, he looks to be having fun.


----------



## Cyrano

Hope you have a great anniversary day Kenny


----------



## buzz for boys

Happy anniversary hope u had a great day x x x


----------



## Pegasus928

Saturday 17th October 2009.

Today was planned as a shopping day - so as usual I wasn't particularly looking forward to it and would have given anything to be able to get out of it.
We were up earlyish and out for breakfast at IHOP.
















It was then off to Premium Outlets for the girls (and Daz) to get some retail therapy in. As we were driving there I was getting conscious of the fact that I was running out of time to think of a suitable excuse to avoid this, and had tried a couple out on DW to no avail. "It's not really my thing" "They don't serve Brits there" "Any chance I could stay at the villa and pull my teeth out with pliers" "Can I go to Hooters please - I've heard it is a really good owl sanctuary" - the usual stuff.
As we pulled onto the road that runs parallel with I-4 I thought it was time to start asking for some divine intervention. Now I am not normally a religious man - but extreme situations call for extreme measures - and as we passed the Mary Queen of the Universe church I looked over and uttered the words that men the world over have been repeating for hundreds of years
"Help me - help me now"
At that point we heard a loud rumbling from the back and the rear right dropped slightly. I checked my mirror and could see that we had....A PUNCTURE 
Result - and thank you Mary.
After persuading DW and the others that I would be fine sat with the car they set off for the short walk to the mall while I sat and waited, in an air conditioned car, for Mr Repair Man. I got a phone call for Dollar confirming the location and it was at this point a thought occured to me that sent a shiver down my spine. DW was shopping. With my credit card. And no supervision. Talk about a change of opinion. They couldn't get here soon enough and when the man turned up to fix the tyre I did all I could to help him get it fixed and on the road quick. I practically sprinted through the mall to find her and was ever so slightly relieved to see that she had only had one bag.
I had learnt a valuable lesson that day - and will ensure that next time I keep my CC with me at all times.
After finshing at Premium we decided to nip onto I-Drive and have a round of mini golf followed by dinner at Bahama Breeze.






The food was as good as ever - although it was pretty quiet as we were in there for about 4pm. The good side to this was that we were directed straight to a table. Here is a quick selection of some of the food we had.

West Indies Patties





Island Onion Rings





Flat Bread





Baby Back Ribs





When these arrived at the table Jack said I should not eat them as they are burnt  - but I can assure you they tasted delicious

Salmon - simply grilled





Everyone enjoyed what they had - but we didn't leave room for dessert.
When we left we went back to the villa to pick up our jackets as it had turned cool and we were going to go to the MK to watch Spectromagic and Wishes. 
I didn't take any pictures of this as I decided long ago that my skills aren't in the photography department, especially were night shots are concerned.
For the newbies in the group however they really loved seeing it all for the first time and were suitably impressed.
We were back at the villa for about 11 and straight to bed ready for the next day.


----------



## Pegasus928

Sunday 18th October

Today was Islands of Adventure.

We got there at about 10 as we decided there was no need to rush. The park seemed busy going in but we soon found out that most things were walk ons. Hulk had a 10 minute wait and Spiderman 20 minutes - but we had Express Passes so got on them all straight away. 
Once in the park the crowds seemed to thin out and it was definaltey quieter than we had ever experienced it before.
Jack was in his element being surrounded by super heros and dinosaurs, and Brad and Taylor also had a list of rides that they love to do when they come here.
I think the only person that didn't enjoy a ride that he went on was Daz hen he rode Dr Dooms Fearfall. Luckily I was videoing him while he was on it so managed to capture his nerves as the ride built up to launch - and like a good BIL I put it on Youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Pegasus928#p/a/u/0/XpnfC86WAYQ

Everyone got to do everything they wanted and we were also able to get some character photos without it eating too much into our park time.
Food here consisted of the odd hotdog and churro and by the time we had gone around the whole park it was about 4pm. 
We had already decided to make today an early night as we had an early morning tomorrow, so we left and called in at Berry Town Centre on the way home for chinese and pizza, and we were all in bed by 10


----------



## Pegasus928

Monday 19th October

Today was a very early start as we had a reservation at Crystal Palace for 8.45 and we wanted to get in the park early for some quiet shots in front of the castle. 
We also had our Anniversary badges on - even though it's not officially until tomorrow because today was the only day we could get a Wishes Cruise booked for.
We got to MK by about 8.15 and all was going well.
We got off the monorail and as we made our way down the ramp DW and Sis were chatting away about the day ahead when WHAM - Sis walked straight into a lampost at full stride. It didn't take long for an egg sized lump to appear on her forehead and we were all really concerned for her. She insisted she was OK and refused to go and see anyone about it so we carried on into the park and took it in turns checking on her.
Once in MK we were pleased to see that our plan had worked and Main Street was empty of all but a couple of people.
We went to the castle and got hold of a couple of Photopass photographers and got lots and LOTS of photos done, in all sorts of poses so we are really excited to see how those turn out.

Here's a couple we took with our own camera.

Me and DW





Caz, Daz and Jack





Grandma and the Grandkids





We then went over to Crystal Palace and checked in.
This was waiting for us on the table which we thought was a nice touch






The food was typical buffet breakfast type so I won't put pics up of that, but our waiter did bring us over a celebration cup cake and card signed by the characters 






After a while the characters came round - which was one of the main reasons for being there - so we got plenty of pics with them.































We left CP - suitably full up - and went and spent the next few hours in the park doing Haunted Mansion and other rides. They even persuaded me - against my better judgement - to go on it's a small world. words can't descibe how much I hate this ride but I had to 'man up' for the kids sake. As we were dragged along, being forced to endure the singing and dancing Chucky look-a-likes DD turned to me at one point and asked "Is this Spain?" to which I replied "No Dear - this is Hell" She took it quite well I thought 

We also did Thunder Mountain - which was a nice surprise as we expected it to be closed until November. DS did this for the first time ever - which made us nice proud of him as he normally never tries anything new like this - and enjoyed it so much he insisted on going on it again straight away.
This is Jack looking forward to BTM and Brad on his 2nd ride.











Daz also decided he needed a hat to protect him from the sun and I made my suggestion. 






Unfortunately he didn't agree 

We decided to leave the park and have an afternoon at the villa before our dinner, but not before stopping on the way out for pictures with these lovely ladies, and few other snaps along the way.


























Next up was Whispering Canyon Cafe and a Wishes Cruise but I will finish off the report for this later as we have to go out now and sort out the spare tyre for the car. We are also going to Beaches and Cream for tea before our concert out House of Blues.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Loving your trip report and photos ... looks like everyone is enjoying themselves.  

I must ask where is IHOP ... those pancakes for breakfast look yummy


----------



## Netty

Kenny yet again a fantastic report- they are hilarious 
love the youtube- your poor bil!!
great photos


----------



## Cyrano

DD and DS want to go on Dr Doom. After watching the video think I am with BIL 

Sounds like your sister put on a brave face  Wow that must have hurt


----------



## wayneg

eeyorefanuk said:


> I must ask where is IHOP ... those pancakes for breakfast look yummy



Somewhere we have never eaten, we don't eat breakfast often but it looks good.
Nearest 2 to Disney
http://data.gointranet.com/cgi-bin/unitloc/ihop/locator.cgi?cpage=main.html&cu=bleonard&cl=360114

http://data.gointranet.com/cgi-bin/unitloc/ihop/locator.cgi?cpage=main.html&cu=bleonard&cl=360101

And nearest to Universal
http://data.gointranet.com/cgi-bin/unitloc/ihop/locator.cgi?cpage=main.html&cu=bleonard&cl=360156

Bahama breeze is somewhere else we have never eaten, everyone seems to love it but I am still not sure, maybe one day.

Loved the YouTube clip. 
That sky behind the castle looks perfect, cold drizzly and miserable here today.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I am used to people putting abreviations that I thought IHOP stood for something


----------



## wayneg

eeyorefanuk said:


> I am used to people putting abreviations that I thought IHOP stood for something



It does, International House Of Pancakes. But known to just about everyone as IHOP.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Pegasus928 said:


> We left CP - suitably full up - and went and spent the next few hours in the park doing Haunted Mansion and other rides. They even persuaded me - against my better judgement - to go on it's a small world. words can't descibe how much I hate this ride but I had to 'man up' for the kids sake. As we were dragged along, being forced to endure the singing and dancing Chucky look-a-likes DD turned to me at one point and asked "Is this Spain?" to which I replied "No Dear - this is Hell" She took it quite well I thought



 I feel the EXACT same way about It's A Small World!


----------



## CHEK

Sounds & look's like your all having a wonderful time 

My DH really really dislikes it's a small world, but our DD's make sure they drag him on it at least once during our visit's 

Love Bahama Breeze, those Onion ring's are delic.....

Looking forward to hearing about your Wishes cruise


----------



## T16GEM

A great few days, I really enjoyed reading!  Loved the You Tube Vid too, seems like an age before Dr Doom shoots up doesn't it, and I hate sitting there waiting but I love it when it goes!

The pancakes look great, never been there either but I will be taking a trip there in January! 

Looking forward to more reports soon!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

wayneg said:


> It does, International House Of Pancakes. But known to just about everyone as IHOP.



Ooooopppssss again !


----------



## strawberry blonde

Another great report.  Look forward to these so much especially as we don't know when we can go back.  Need my Florida fix daily


----------



## Dizneemad

Sounds like you guys are all having a blast. Sorry I missed you yesterday so here is a belated HAPPY ANNIVERSARY and I hope you had a great day.


----------



## buzz for boys

I have not laughed so hard in ages fantastic vid !!!

Hope your sis is ok im sure that must have really hurt !!
Also have to say you summed up iasw for me perfectly !!
Cant wait to read more x x x


----------



## Pegasus928

Monday 19th October - Part 2

Once we had left MK we came back to the villa and let the kids have a splash in the pool for an hour and then got ready to go out again.
We had a reservation booked for the Whispering Canyon Cafe so by 4.30 we were on our way.
We got seated in no time and our waitress, Lazy Susan, was good fun and made sure the kids were especially loud - which pleased DS.
We skipped starters as we had already decided to go for the Canyon Skillet. BIL had a root beer, saying he was gutted when they stopped serving it at Mcdonalds in the UK but this one was much better. I - as always - opted for a large coke and it wasn't long before nephew Jack had pinched it off me.











This was the plate they brought us the second time - when we asked for more ribs






As we got there we were also presented with a little gift that Grandma, Sis, BIL, DS and DD had got for us. At some point when we had been seperated in MK they had gone off and had us our very own Mickey ears made and insisted that we wore them for the meal - and obviously we were only too happy to oblige 






After dinner we had enough time to explore Wilderness Lodge before going to meet the boat for our cruise. Everyone was in awe at the sheer size of it, and the kids were especially happy when they found a big TV playing Bolt on the beach. We all settled down to watch that while we waited patiently for the time to meet Rose, our captain approached.

At this point I must mention how cold it was this evening. We had left the villa in shorts as it was still really warm, but we were now thinking that it wasn't such a good idea. The kids were complaining a little about being too cold and it was starting to worry us that the cruise wasn't going to be much fun if we were all sat around shivering.
I needn't have worried though, as once the Captain arrived and showed us to our boat she pointed out the blankets that were stacked on the benches. They were HUGE and easily fitted 2 of us under each one. We all took our seats - me and DW at the back of the boat on a bench to ourselves  - and set off for a cruise around the lake in front of MK.
The captain gave us some interesting information as we sailed about and we also got to watch the water pageant before the fireworks. I say we - Jack had fallen asleep within 5 minutes of leaving the dock and missed the pageant, the fireworks, the pageant and the pageant (yes - we saw it 3 times, one of them from about 100 yards away which was amazing)
As 9pm approached the captain positioned us in front of the castle and we watched Wishes from what seemed to us to be a very priviliged position. The fireworks seemed to fill the sky from here, music was piped onto the boat and it was just perfect.
We had also ordered a cake from Disney dining to help us celebrate in style but as it was so cold we decided we would take that back to the villa for dessert. After we had moored up back at Wilderness Lodge we said our goodbyes, went and collected our car from valet and came home for cake and sleep.

Today was as good as it gets for me and the memory of me and DW, snuggled together under a blanket on a cold Floridian evening in front of Cinderellas castle, while we watched one of the most magical displays on earth is something that I will cherish for the rest of my life. Moments like this are what we live for. 

We had a wonderful day that was made even more special by the attention given us by Disney and all the CMs that wished us "Happy Anniversary" as they passed by. We were in a place that holds a lot of fantastic memories for both of us, and it was also the perfect opportunity for me to thank DW for the 19 wonderful years that she has given me, and to make a special wish of my own for many more years with this wonderful lady of mine.
















Our Anniversary Cake made especially for us by a Disney chef


----------



## buzz for boys

What a fab anniversary!!!! You bought goosebumps when you describe dw and u snuggled under a blanket looking at cinderella castle.
Hers to many more magic moments !!!!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Loved your update ... brought tears to my eyes !

Love your cake as well - yum


----------



## Neoshoegal

Awwww!  Loved the update!
Happy Anniversary btw. We just spend our anniversary in WDW this year and it's just magical!!!

Seeing the food at the Wispering Canyon Cafe makes me desperate to go back! I love that place. (darn, I really need more money!)


Enjoy the rest of your trip!!!


----------



## Netty

aaaaaahhhhh what a lovely write up!!!


----------



## joolz1910

What a lovely, romantic description of the Wishes Cruise. It's so nice of you and Elaine to celebrate my birthday in such a magical way.

Loving the updates - keep 'em coming.


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds like a great family day Kenny, followed by a wonderful cruise


----------



## Pinky166

Just caught up with this thread. I am so glad all your planning is paying off and you are making so many wonderful memories for your whole family.  

Can't wait to read more.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I love your report!! And what a great anniversary! I am very jealous!!


----------



## Pegasus928

Tuesday 20th October



Today was officially our anniversary but it was a little more low key as we had already celebrated it in style yesterday.

We all had a little lie in and when DW and me got up we were greeted by banners and balloons around the villa and in the pool, as well as a pile of cards from friends and family that had been brought over by Sis.

Today was supposed to be a lazy day followed by a mall trip and Texas de Brazil but, for reasons I won't go into, the group decided that we would give Texas a miss and instead opted for a visit to Beaches n Cream. This plan fell at the first hurdle as we couldn't get into the car parks at either Beach, Yacht or Boardwalk due to a big I.T. convention going on. We were also told that this will last all week so this meant we had to do a quick reshuffle of some of our plans later in the week as well.

We decided to head to DTD as we had to be there for our House of Blues concert anyway and let Sis and BIL choose a place to eat. They opted for Planet Hollywood and really enjoyed it. Nephew Jack loved going and exploring the different levels and looking at all the movie memoribilia - not that he recognised much of it - but he did get very excited when he saw Herbie.

At this point we all went our seperate ways. Me and DW went to the concert and the others went to do a bit of shopping then Disney Quest.

The concert was 2 people that DW really liked - though I haven't really heard much of their stuff to be honest - Colbie Callait and Howie Day.  Both sounded really good and the House of Blues itself is a good and intimate venue. We were about 20 rows of people away from the stage but on a level higher than those in front of us so we had unobstructed views for the whole show.

DW really enjoyed it - which was the whole point of going so that made me happy.

Once it had all finished we called it a night as it was gone 10 and went back to the villa suitably entertained


----------



## Pegasus928

Wednesday 21st October

Today was a day that we had put aside for rest - but everyone else had other ideas. Jack had been really keen to go and see McQueen and Power Rangers so it was decided that we would go to Hollywood Studios.
We got there at a little after 10.30 and had already said that we would go over and try to do TSM first. I was surprised to see when we got there that there was only a 20 minute wait time, and this was much less once in line.
We all enjoyed it a compared scores when we got off - with me winning this round with 173,000 

After this we had planned to go on Backlot Tour but it was temporarily closed so we went and visited some characters, watched the Indiana Jones show and had lunch at Pizza Planet and watched the stunt car show. By the time we had done all this Backlot was back open again, and we had one very happy daughter when she finally found this...











After this we went back and had another go on TSM - this time the scores were a lot closer. DW got 179,800, I got 181,100 and BIL pipped me to the post with 181,200. 

One thing I had wanted to do this holiday was to get a pic of Sorcerer Mickey. I knew he was in this park so I made a point of finding him. Unfortunately I didn't get any pics of this as they were all taken with Photopass, but I will post those when I get them.
There were also lots of other characters in the same room so the kids went and had pics with those.


























Next up was DD and me making a beeline to ToT and RRC. Both were walkons and when we had done them we met up with Sis again and persuaded them to give them a go. Even Jack went on ToT and, although he said it was 'brilliant' was pretty adamant he wasn't going to go on it again.

By now it was about 6pm and the park was starting to close down so we decided to head off to Epcot and catch Illuminations. We went straight to UK on the world showcase as we knew that this was a pretty good spot to watch it from. The place was deserted and we easily found ourselves a table right next to the wall overlooking the lake. After grabbing some food and drink it was almost time for the show to start. I tried once more with pictures of fireworks to be met with my usual levels of success - so they wont be appearing in this report.
After this it was time to go home. It had been a busier day than expected but everyone enjoyed it - although some were more tired than others


----------



## wicket2005

Wow, you are having a fantastic time, I so wish I was over there myself.

I especially loved that YouTube video of your BiL on Dr Doom. Did you manage to get him on any of the coasters at IoA?


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thanks for more updates .... been looking forward to them   Your poor nephew ... obviously having too much fun.  Some lovely pictures again


----------



## Pegasus928

wicket2005 said:


> Wow, you are having a fantastic time, I so wish I was over there myself.
> 
> I especially loved that YouTube video of your BiL on Dr Doom. Did you manage to get him on any of the coasters at IoA?


 
He actually did all of the coasters, some of them twice. It was just Dr Doom he wasn't to happy about. He even went on ToT at HS and enjoyed that.


----------



## Pegasus928

Thursday 22nd October

Today - Seaworld.
We were up and out a little later than we had hoped but it seemed that everyone was happy to take it easy this morning so we didn't rush things.
We were at the park by about 10.30 and by the time we had bought tickets we were heading for our first ride of the day - Kraken. 
This is one of the only coasters that DW can do due to her having had spinal surgery 4 years ago. This is by far one of the smoothest rides in any of the parks so she makes the most of it when she is there. DS was adamant all the way there that he was going to do it - which really surprised us as he is not a fan of these things at all. He got all the way to the front then changed his mind. He was so upset with himself that he just burst into tears and went to wait with Grandma. When we got down the first thing he asked was 'Are you dissappointed with me' - which really tugged at the heart strings. He so wanted to do this to make us proud of him (his words not ours) and no matter how many times we told him we were already proud of him - especially since he had done BTM at MK - it didn't matter. I just said to him 'Are you dissappointed in me when I don't do the spinning rides' (I really hate those) and he replied 'No'  'There you go then'  He seemed to brighten up and began to accept that not everyone likes every ride.
After this we went on Manta. WOW. This ride exceeded all expectations. Even DW went on it from the start - which worried me a little as the position couldn't have been good for her - but she said it was fine and wanted to do it again straight away 
By this time though we had to go for our reservation for Dine with Shamu. We turned up and got a complimentary photo and drink before being shown to our table. The fact that there were 8 in our group meant we had a pool side table so we sat the smallest ones nearest the pool due to the fact that they have smaller clothes on so would dry out quicker.
Our server explained the buffet, asked if we wanted any more drinks then 'subtley' mentioned that the tip wasn't included in the package price that we had already paid.
The food - in our opinion - wasn't that great. Luke warm and very limited choice - but at the end of the day we were not there for that. We were there to see the orcas up close. 































Once the show had finished in the main arena 2 of the Shamus (they are all called Shamu but each has a different first name) came through and came up close to the wall. My only complaint about this was that we were given no warning about when anything was about to happen - so by the time we had turned our cameras the right way it had been and gone 











We left here to go all the way across the park to go and watch the Seamore & Clyde show which, in my opinion, was as good as the reviews on here. The mime artist before the show starts had all the of us in hysterics and I would pay to see a show of him on his own.

After doing a few other bits and pieces it was time to go and watch Believe and we were lucky enough to get a seat dead centre in the soak zone - well if we were going to get wet we might as well get wet in style.









































We then went and got another go on Manta, at DW request, before heading for the exit. We got our tickets validated for a return trip as there was still a lot we didn't manage to get in.

After a quick trip to the villa to get freshened up and changed we were back out again to Old Town for bike night. Grandma and DS decided to drop out and stay at the villa and Sis and BIL had arranged to meet some friends of theirs there so we split up and went our seperate ways, making our own way home when we had done.
After grabbing a pizza on the way home we were settled in for the night ready for another busy day tomorrow. It was supposed to be a rest day but once again the group had decided to fit in a trip to Universal Studios instead.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Really enjoyed your Seaworld day ...... All in all, would you personally recommend dine with shamu, I note you say the food was so so, but do you think it was worth the money to see Shamu up close etc?

Lovely pictures


----------



## T16GEM

Some more great days! 

I have been thinking about booking Dine with Shamu, but I want to see if the kids are interested in the Whales before we do, were there any spare tables or was it fully booked on your sitting?


----------



## Pegasus928

eeyorefanuk said:


> Really enjoyed your Seaworld day ...... All in all, would you personally recommend dine with shamu, I note you say the food was so so, but do you think it was worth the money to see Shamu up close etc?


 
Personally I didn't think it was worth it and wouldn't do it again. You do get to see the whales up close though it is the smaller Shamus and not the big one that splashes everyone during the show



T16GEM said:


> Some more great days!
> 
> I have been thinking about booking Dine with Shamu, but I want to see if the kids are interested in the Whales before we do, were there any spare tables or was it fully booked on your sitting?


 
There were spare tables - and that was after they had changed our booking from 2.30pm to 12.30 due to a drop in bookings.


----------



## tinks_1989

we were at HS on the 21st as well


----------



## Cyrano

Enjoying the updates Kenny


----------



## Pegasus928

Friday 23rd October

Universal Studios

We all decided to go here to play today, especially DS as he regards this as one of his favourite parks as there is plenty that he likes to do.
Once we got in we split up as DD and me were itching to ride the HRRR. We joined the line that was showing an hours wait - and this proved to be pretty accurate. We selected our songs. I chose Black Eyed Peas - Pump It and DD chose Kanye West - Stronger. We had been looking forward to this ride for soooo long and could hardly believe we were finally on it. And when it had finished we could hardly believe how bad it was. My neck was aching on both sides as we had been thrown around more than any other ride we had been on in a long time. DD agreed that it wasn't as good as she was expecting - and we certainly wouldn't wait for an hour to ride it again. After Kraken and Manta yesterday we had probably been spoilt but we found it hard to understand why with todays technology they couldn't build it smoother.
We caught up with the rest of the family as they had been working their way around the park going on ET, Woody Woodpeckers Roller Coaster and The Simpsons. They all then went on MIB while I watched the bags (and sneaked off and brought myself a T-shirt ready for HHN). We then all went and queued up for Disaster. 
Once in the 'holding' area we were met by one of the 'Crew' who's job it was to lead us through the attraction and chose some of the crowd to appear in the final film. When he asked for a 10-12 year old energetic girl DD was jumping up so high he couldn't help but pick her. She was so chuffed that she would get to go on the stage and did her part brilliantly. I tried to video the final 'cut' that they play while you are still on the train - and it worked out OK. If you click on the link below Taylor is the girl who jumps from the building onto Rock.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Pegasus928#p/a/u/0/IHav834fJgw

After this we followed the park round and did the Mummy, Twister and Shrek. We also stopped on the way out and had a chat with Donkey. By this time everyone was feeling the heat. It was in the high 80's and the pool was calling but we decided to stop for food on the way home at NBA. Last time we were here we were really impressed with this place - and this trip was no different. DW maintains that it is one of the best steaks she has ever had, and Sis and BIL really enjoyed their beef sandwiches with onions and mushrooms too. I went for a lasagne - which was excellent. Desserts were Cinnamon Berries, Banana Bread Pudding and Cheesecake. 

New York Strip Steak





Lasagne





Steak Sandwhich





Cinnamon Berries





Banana Bread Pudding





Cheesecake





And one of BILs root beer - as he was very impressed by the glass.




It was then back to the pool and an evening of splashing, screaming and generally having fun. Lord knows what the neighbours thought.

Here are a few pics as, for some reason, I didn't seem to take many today.

















DS next to one of the cars from The Fast and The Furious - probably his all time favourite film.




















Me in my new T-Shirt ready for HHN





What does that sign say Jack?? And how did you get up there may I ask?? 





Tomorrow - Animal Kingdom.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Another great report .... your BIL's face on the bigger rides are a picture .... love the donkey from shrek.  Glad you are all still having a lovely time


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

Love that picture of Jack pointing at the sign. 
He is a wee cutie. Sounds like you are having a great time


----------



## buzz for boys

I am very jealous of your daughter !!! 
Id pay to jump on the rock 
Loving your report !!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The banana pudding at NBA looks great


----------



## eeyorefanuk

sorry, what does NBA stand for?


----------



## Pinky166

NBA - National Basketball Association.  They have a restaurant at Citywalk. 


Great report Kenny. Lovely photos of you all.


----------



## Pegasus928

buzz for boys said:


> I am very jealous of your daughter !!!
> Id pay to jump on the rock
> Loving your report !!!


 
My DS feels the same - but probably for totally differnt reasons to you (he is a big wrestling fan )

Just a quick one for you on the 'Eve Mission'. So far we have looked in almost every shop we have come across and are really struggling to find a 'beanie' type of Eve.
What I have managed to get so far is this one






It is a poseable figure - and I took the pic next to a can of coke so you can see the size of it.

I will keep on looking though and if I see anything more suitable it will be in the bag and coming home with us before you can say Wall.E


----------



## Pegasus928

Saturday 24th October

Animal Kingdom

We had heard on the news channels that today was supposed to be the hottest day in October since the early 1950's - and because of this we were in 2 minds as to whether to stick to the original plan or to stay at the villa and next to the pool.

We chose AK but said we would get there early and leave once the heat got too much - or everyone had had enough. We got there before 9am and once the gates were open we headed round to the Tree of Life to watch Mickey open the park officially.






OK - so you probably noticed the lack of Mickey in that last photo. That's because he was far off in the background and half way up the Tree of Life. But he did still open the park - you will just have to take my word for it 

It was then round to do the Safari - where we were the second vehicle leaving for the day and for the first time ever on this ride we managed to see the black rhino and the lion - probably as it was still cool enough for them to be out and about.
















We finished this and went to see the Festival of the Lion King. The first showing was at 10am and we got there for just before this. This seems like a really good time to go and see it as the place was half empty, but it didn't take anything away from the show which was as good as last time and had the kids up and dancing, and the grown ups tapping their feet and nodding their heads.
After doing the Kali River Rapids - on which we got REALLY wet we went over for a lunch reservation at Tusker House. Again this was our recommendation as we really enjoyed it when we came in Feb, and again it didn't dissappoint. 

The original plan of going back to the villa after lunch was begining to fall by the wayside as everyone had a list of things to do, so we split up and me, DD and DW headed over to Everest so me and DD could have a go or 2, while the others went to explore Dinoland.

After and hour or so we met up again, did a few more rides, met some more celebrities then headed out of the park as it was closing time.






She stopped to have a photo taken with me - honest 















We couldn't believe how fast the day had gone but we were all pleased to be heading back to the villa for an evening in the pool.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

AK is the one place I cannot wait to see   Thanks for another great trip update .... love the piccie with you and your family with mickey in his safari gear !

Re tusker house .... if you only like plain foods, are there some options for people like this ??


----------



## buzz for boys

Pegasus928 said:


> My DS feels the same - but probably for totally differnt reasons to you (he is a big wrestling fan )
> 
> Just a quick one for you on the 'Eve Mission'. So far we have looked in almost every shop we have come across and are really struggling to find a 'beanie' type of Eve.
> What I have managed to get so far is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a poseable figure - and I took the pic next to a can of coke so you can see the size of it.
> 
> I will keep on looking though and if I see anything more suitable it will be in the bag and coming home with us before you can say Wall.E



oh thank you so much !! 
Someone else has pm me and said no sign of any eve beanies but thanks so much for looking whilst you r on holiday i hope im not being a pain and im sure he will love the figure you have found.
you r a star x


----------



## Pegasus928

eeyorefanuk said:


> Re tusker house .... if you only like plain foods, are there some options for people like this ??


 
There is plenty to chose for those that don't like spicy or exotic.
Beef and pork joints, salads, potato wedges, salmon, mash - the list goes on. 
But the beauty of buffet eating is that you can take a little of something to try it and go back for more if you do.


----------



## Netty

another great write up Kenny! photos are brilliant as well 
feels like we're going around the parks with you


----------



## Pegasus928

buzz for boys said:


> oh thank you so much !!
> Someone else has pm me and said no sign of any eve beanies but thanks so much for looking whilst you r on holiday i hope im not being a pain and im sure he will love the figure you have found.
> you r a star x


 
No thanks necessary Louise - it's our pleasure.
If you PM me your address we will get it in the post as soon as we get back


----------



## Cyrano

We all enjoyed AK, although the Lion King Show could have been much better IMHO. Great therefore to see your photos


----------



## scojos

ok, im in,  a bit slow but better late than never
i have loved looking at your pictures, i just love the costume chnages, you must have spent a small fortune on t shirts!!
i love hearing from parents with asd kids, helps me plan my own days...
love the porn too
keep up the good work
tracy


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Pegasus928 said:


> There is plenty to chose for those that don't like spicy or exotic.
> Beef and pork joints, salads, potato wedges, salmon, mash - the list goes on.
> But the beauty of buffet eating is that you can take a little of something to try it and go back for more if you do.



We are going to do this then so we can take advantage of the nemo show seats


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Cyrano said:


> We all enjoyed AK, although the Lion King Show could have been much better IMHO. Great therefore to see your photos



Hello, would you say it is the same show more or less as disneyland paris? 

Did you like the nemo show?


----------



## Pegasus928

Sunday 25th October

OH NO!!!

DW has woken up this morning with a sore throat, shivering, sweating and swollen glands. Just what we needed half way through the holiday. She went to bed feeling a little rough but hoped it was over tired, and that a good nights sleep would sort it out - but it wasn't to be.
First stop for us once she had got herself pulled round was to Walgreens for some throat spray, tablets and pain relief.
As we were out on our own we decided to nip to Celebration and see if the farmers market was on. It was, but it was a much smaller affair than previous visits. We had a quick look at some of the shops then decided to have breakfast in the Market Street Cafe as we had rushed out to get the missus doped up.
DW had english muffin and poached eggs followed by a pancake, and I had english muffin and sausage pattie followed by french toast. I thought it was superb but DWs taste buds (and appetite to be honest) were all to pot but she still managed to eat enough to keep her going.

My French Toast





We left Celebration and went back to the villa, where everyone was in the pool and larking about. DW went and had a little lie down.

We had a chat about what to do this afternoon and decided that we would have another go at getting in to do the Kitchen Sink. Once everyone was ready we left and headed straight for Beach Club. This time we were allowed in to park and were at Beaches 'n' Cream within a couple of minutes. We were told it would be an hours wait - even though it was only 3pm - but we chose to wait and 15 minutes later there was a table fo us. Having looked at the menu I went for a single burger as I had heard that they were the best on Disney property. DW had a side of onion rings as she still felt rough. The others in the group had a mix of burgers hotdogs and fries.

DWs Onion rings





My burger





Then came the Kitchen Sink










For those that don't know the Kitchen Sink consists of: at least 8 scoops of ice-cream, bananas, cherries, angel cake, brownies, oreo cookies, a full can of whipped cream and every topping in the house (there may be more - but you get the idea)
We only had 1 between 8 of us and still struggled to get it finished.

After this we waddled back to the car and headed to DTD to get some shopping in. We split up and went our seperate ways as we all had different things we wanted to do.
One thing on our list was the Characters in Flight - which we went and did while it was still light, though only just.





















We then went and had a look around the Disney Store and made use of our AP discount. It is a shame they don't allow this in more of the stores around the parks - as Universal do with their AP - as there was loads we saw in the park shops and wanted but it wasn't available in the DTD store. But I get the feeling that this is deliberate and is purely down to profit - as most things here are.

Once we had done and DW had given retail therapy every chance to kick in we went back to the villa for an early night.


----------



## Pegasus928

Monday 26th October

I had had my fingers crossed al night that DW would wake up feeling better this morning - but it wasn't to be. If anything she was worse. She topped herself up with tablets - against my advice of staying at the villa and getting a days rest - and we were soon on our way to Epcot. 
The plan today was to go and do some of the things that the kids wanted to do and then to head over to HS where we had a reservation for the the Fantasmic dinner package at Hollywood and Vine.
Test Track and Mission Space were on the list, followed by Soarin and Living with the Land.
While the others did Soaring DW decided to sit it out as her head wouldn't cope with it, so we went and sat in the Seasons and waited for them. We had never been in here before but we were really impressed with the food on offer. We never ate on this occassion but we made a mental note to make sure we do next time we come. Everything looked so nice - especially the cakes in the Bakery.
I also managed to do a bit of pin trading with the CMs clearing the tables. I have been pleasantly surprised by how you can find an ellusive pin in the most unlikely of places and this was no exception. On this trip I had decided to take a tip from my mate DizneeMad and look out for the Hidden Mickey pins. These were originally called CM pins, they are only given to CMs and are not available to buy - and it is a lot of fun tracking them down. They usually come in sets of 5 and so far I have managed to complete two different sets and am on the look out for 2 more pins to complete a 3rd set. Fingers crossed though as we are running out of days.
We also had a walk around the World Showcase as DW wanted to get a glass engraved in Germany for her brother as a thank you for dog sitting for us, and on the way DD grabbed a couple of autographs and pics that she hadn't managed to get yet.
















Looking from the bridge between UK and France towards DTD





Once Epcot was done we headed off to HS and got there for about 3.30pm. After a quick look in the shops we went and booked in for dinner.
I have read a lot of bad reviews on here about Hollywood and Vine, but this was our 3rd visit here and so far we haven't been able to fault it. The food is always good and topped up regularly and the servers have always been prompt and attentive. I know different people have different expectations but this has always done good by us and we really like it here. It also went down well with the newbies in the group and we all left feeling very content - as we headed off to do TSM.
Last time on this ride BIL beat me by 100 points - so it was war. We decided to sit next to each other to make it more fun and at each screen the lead was changing between the 2 of us. When it came to the last screen it was down to who could pull their string fastest - and BIL had me beat hands down. Obviously this means that he has faster hands and better wrist action than me - make of that what you will 

ETA by Mrs Pegasus = I beat Kenny on TSM even tho I am far from on top form 

After a couple more rides and autographs...  











...we went to watch Fantasmic.
The place was absolutely full but as we had the dining package we had no trouble getting a seat even with only 20 minutes to go. The show, as always, was fantastic - and DW had a tear in her eye (was blubbing) from the first second to the last. We always enjoy this show and it is one thing that is on the top of our list to come and see. I didn't bother with pics or video for this and just sat back and watched for a change.
One thing that really surprised me though was the amount of people leaving with about 5 minutes of the show left to go. Why would you want to invest 30 minutes of your time watching something, only to leave before the big 'finale' just so you can get on the first bus or tram out of there. I thought holidays were about relaxing and taking it easy - not rushing and trying to beat everyone to the bus stops 
Once the show had finished - and I mean really finished - we headed out and were back at the villa by 9. DW went straight for an early night, where she remains even now. The hope is that she gets up this morning fighting fit - or at least 50% of it - as we have MNSSHP tonight and we have been looking forward to this for months.
Any pixie dust you can send us would be gratefully received


----------



## disney_princess_85

Pegasus928 said:


> Looking from the bridge between UK and France towards DTD



What an interesting pic! I never knew you could see DTD (well, the balloon) from Epcot. 



Pegasus928 said:


> I have read a lot of bad reviews on here about Hollywood and Vine, but this was our 3rd visit here and so far we haven't been able to fault it. The food is always good and topped up regularly and the servers have always been prompt and attentive.



Yes, I feel the same as you about Hollywood & Vine. I've just done a review of it in my dining report- I'm hoping it will show people that it's not as horrific as it's made out to be!!


----------



## wayneg

Hope you enjoyed your Burger and Onion rings as much as we do at B & C.
The Onion rings look sooo good in that pic.
Did you get the lights flashing when they brought out the Kitchen sink? 

I think all restaurants need to be tried and not pre-judged with reviews. Tutto Itallia was one we read bad reviews about but we would definitely eat there again(on DDP) Cali Grill was not for us but many many people love it.

Hope Elaine feels better soon, I once had a bad cold out there, took medication from Walgreens, everytime we stopped to watch a show I slept thru it, no idea how I slept on the seats watching the dolphin & Sealion shows in Seaworld but I did.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Great photos again and brilliant reports.  Hope your wife  soon feels better and can enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Pegasus928

wayneg said:


> Hope you enjoyed your Burger and Onion rings as much as we do at B & C.
> The Onion rings look sooo good in that pic.
> Did you get the lights flashing when they brought out the Kitchen sink?


The onion rings tasted as good - and they really were as big - as they looked. we got the whole flashing light and announcement treatment - which was good fun.



wayneg said:


> I think all restaurants need to be tried and not pre-judged with reviews. Tutto Itallia was one we read bad reviews about but we would definitely eat there again(on DDP) Cali Grill was not for us but many many people love it.


I totally agree. Some people like Ci-Cis pizza but we ate there once and wouldn't go back if it was the only restaurant left in Orlando. Reviews are good for giving people ideas, but nothing can replace the actual experience.


----------



## joolz1910

Great report! I really hope Elaine feels better soon. Sending plenty of


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Oh I hate it when people get sick on holiday. Not fair!

Wishing you pixie dust ... ... ...


----------



## scojos

hope the meds kick in soon
i love your daughters celebr8 t shirt, did you get that over there?
tracy


----------



## buzz for boys

Sorry to hear elaine is feeling rough im sending loads of pixie dust so tomorrow can be as good as u hope it will be 

get well soon we are routing for you !!!!


----------



## T16GEM

Pegasus928 said:


> I totally agree. Some people like Ci-Cis pizza but we ate there once and wouldn't go back if it was the only restaurant left in Orlando. Reviews are good for giving people ideas, but nothing can replace the actual experience.



I think it depends on which Ci-Ci's you go to, we went to one and it was awful and the previous night we had a great experience there.  I also love reading the restaurant reviews too! 

Some more great days, I really hope that your wife is feeling better soon.  It's just not fair when someone gets ill on holiday. 



wayneg said:


> Hope Elaine feels better soon, I once had a bad cold out there, took medication from Walgreens, everytime we stopped to watch a show I slept thru it, no idea how I slept on the seats watching the dolphin & Sealion shows in Seaworld but I did.



DH was ill this year when we flew, he had anti-biotics etc, he bought some cough meds from Walgreens and it literally knocked him out!  He was sleeping through everything, he decided from there on in that he would only take it at night.  It was shocking because it didn't say anything about drowsieness on the bottle!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

AK was a great day - we always have a good time there too 

Sorry to hear Elaine is unwell - hopefully she is feelimg a lot better now and raring to go again


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thanks for your update  So sorry your wife is poorly, typical, that is the only thing you cannot plan - hopefully she will start to feel better tomorrow   Some lovely photos again, love the kitchen sink - yum


----------



## Cyrano

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hello, would you say it is the same show more or less as disneyland paris?
> 
> Did you like the nemo show?



No, it is a very different show than DLP. More about audience participation.

The Finding Nemo show was awesome. I had seen some youtube videos of it and wondered how it would work with the characters and performers. Without spoiling it I would say that you become totally imersed in the production


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> I think all restaurants need to be tried and not pre-judged with reviews. Tutto Itallia was one we read bad reviews about but we would definitely eat there again(on DDP) Cali Grill was not for us but many many people love it.





Pegasus928 said:


> Reviews are good for giving people ideas, but nothing can replace the actual experience.



Great advice guys 

Hope DW is better soon Kenny.

Keep the reports coming ... they are great


----------



## Netty

Hope Elaine is feeling better  
 have a great mnsshp night, its such great fun!


----------



## VailaTigger

Loving reading your "real time" trippie!

Glad you're having such a wonderful time, and hope DW is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Verity Chambers

Loving your reporst, especially on a dreary October morning here in the UK! Enjoy your day.x


----------



## Pegasus928

Tuesday 27th October

Today began with everyone having a lazy morning and playing around the pool. DW had a good lie in - only disturbing her sleep to keep topped up with tablets - and by the time she got up she was ready to tackle the day. She still wasn't 100% but was determined not to let anything ruin tonight as she had been looking forward to it for so long.
We started to get ready for MNSSHP at about 2pm as we were leaving at 3. DD and Jack had reservations at the Pirates League at 4pm and we knew that they wouldn't let us in to the park dressed up until bang on 4 - so it was going to be a dash through the park to get there as near to 'on-time' as we could.
Once we had checked them in they were taken through to the back and the transformation began. The whole atmosphere seems a bit chaotic and loud - but that just adds to the excitement and the pirate feel to the experience. We were very impessed with what was being done and even more so with the end result. So much so that BIL decided he wanted some face paint putting on to compliment his costume.
The whole took about an hour and a half but it was worth it. Jack went for the full package which included a costume - whereas DD already had her costume so just went for having her make up done.

DD looking stunning - OK so I am a little biased





Nephew Jack - or should that be Captain Jack





BIL new face





As we are on the subject here are some shots of what the rest of us were wearing.

Grandma as Bibbidi Bobbidi





Sis was Cinderella - before her transformation





DS was Undertaker - from the wrestling





As 7pm approached the park started to fill up with people dressed up for the occassion. Some went for simple Halloween t-shirts while others went for the full costume.
One thing that did strike us throughout the night was how busy the park was. It was more packed tonight than we had seen it at any other day since we had been here. The queues were bigger for the characters than they had been for rides and getting from one part of the park to another was proving to be a bit of a challenge.
After going around a few of the treat trails and meeting up with a few characters we saw the queue for the Seven Dwarfs. As it had been a goal of mine to get a picture with Grumpy, and we knew that the dwarfs don't come out very often together, we decided to join the queue and get the shot. What dissappointed me most about the whole thing here was that they only stayed for 30 minutes then went for 30 minutes. The queue here was bigger than any I had seen at any parks all holiday - yet they never did anything to make it easier for any of us - such as bringing them out more regularly to keep the line moving. We were about 5 from the front of the queue when they went again - and were'nt due back until 9.30 which was when Hallowishes started, so we had to make a choice. We chose to wait in the queue then go around to watch Wishes after the photo. This was easier said than done due to the volume of people in the park and although we saw some of the fireworks it wasn't what we had hoped.
After this we headed round to Haunted Mansion to get our pictures near to the carriage, by which time it was time for Boo to You. We got a really good spot for this and thought it was a brilliant parade with the characters interacting lots with the spectators and giving out treats as they went by.
For the rest of the evening we went around and had soem more pics taken - mostly on the Photopass - and just generally taking in the atmosphere. DS went off with Grandma while me, DW and DD went in search of Tigger.
Here are a couple more pics from the night


----------



## Netty

WOW!!!!! all your costumes are absolutely fantastic! did you get them in the uk or usa??
Glad you enjoyed mnsshp- we have done it 4 times now, we love it although fewer sweets are handed out each year we noticed...


----------



## buzz for boys

Wow amazing pictures my dd is very impressed with the photo of snow white and the dwarves !!! Her fav is grumpy too im sure its *** it reminds her of her dad but she is too nice to admit that !!
Hows elaine doing now????
Cant wait for the next installment . . .


----------



## scojos

i love your costumes, you and your wife look amazing! did you have them made especially?
i am jealous of your photo with grumpy, my dh is known as grumpy and i hope to get his photo taken next year!
tc
tracy


----------



## joolz1910

I actually thought you and Elaine were cast members - your costumes are so brilliant! You all look great.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

WOW WOW WOW !  Brilliant costumes ... cannot make up my mind which I like the best   What a brilliant photo with all the dwarfs, I would love that - you looked like you had a great time even though your wife was still not 100%.


----------



## Pegasus928

scojos said:


> hope the meds kick in soon
> i love your daughters celebr8 t shirt, did you get that over there?
> tracy


 

We got this t-shirt from the Disney Store in Premium Outlets.


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for all the compliments about our costumes 

Me and Elaine were amazed at how many people stopped us as we were walking by and asked for photos with us, or just of us. We knew we weren't supposed to but it felt so good being asked we couldn't refuse 

The costumes were a mix of shop bought and home made.

Mine, Elaines, Daz's and Taylors were off the internet.

Brads Undertaker coat was made by Grandma (and his hat was from the House of Blues at DTD ) - who also made both her own and Sis' outfits.

Jacks came as part of his package at the Pirates League.

Me, Elaine, Daz and Sis are now just getting ready to go out on a totally different kind of Halloween night - HHN at Universal - while Grandma looks after the kids at the villa.

Hopefully I will get some pics and will post them tomorrow


----------



## tinks_1989

wow your costumes are the best i have ever seen


----------



## strawberry blonde

Absolutely fantastic costumes!!! You all look as if you should be cast members.  As usual, photos are brilliant.  Enjoy Universal.


----------



## Netty

joolz1910 said:


> I actually thought you and Elaine were cast members - your costumes are so brilliant! You all look great.



I thought that to at first!!!


----------



## Oconoc

Fantastic costumes Kenny / Elaine, I thought it was part of the disney package and professionally done. We have really enjoyed reading your live updates and following you holiday over there. 

I was thinking of doing something like the myself when we go in a fortnight, if I get the time and am not asleep every evening the second we get back to the villa!

Give our best to everyone and will see you soon

Shaun n Michelle


----------



## Netty

Kenny did you meet up with Nat and Joh at mnsshp? I'm sure i read somewhere about Dizzy going to them during your holiday?? or maybe i got it wrong!!


----------



## Pegasus928

Wednesday 28th October

Thankfully today DW had got up feeling a lot better - although still not 100% - and was determined to make the most of the last few days. First thing on her list was to go back to Seaworld so she could ride Manta again. She has said that this is by far the best ride she has done while here and today was the last day we could use our return tickets.
So me, Elaine and DD headed off while DS stayed at the villa with Grandma.
Seaworld was dead. We went straight for Manta and it was a walk on. First time we rode front row - and there was only 3 other people on the ride with us. We went round and did it again - this time on the back row, then Elaine and Taylor rode a 3rd time while I videoed them from underneath.
After this we went to Prime Outlet so Elaine could have a look in the Fossil shop. We also grabbed some lunch from the food outlet.
The plan for tonight was Universal HHN so we headed back for the villa so we could get Sis and BIL.
We left at just before 5 so we could use valet parking before it got full. Unfortunately they weren't letting people in the park until 6.30pm so we went and grabbed a drink and watched the world go by on the patio of NASCAR, chatting about our favourite bits of the holiday so far. It was also one of the most humid nights we had seen so far so drinks we definately needed throughout.
As 6.30 approached we made our way over and the night started in earnest. 
Basically the park was split into different zones, with CMs dressed to suit the particular area wandering around and trying to scare you - quite successfully in most cases. 
There were also different 'houses' based on individual characters to walk around such as Chucky, Wolfman and Dracula.
The queues for these were sometimes an hour long, but we had invested in the Fast Pass so all were 'walk ins' and we got everything done that the park had to offer - which we really didnt expect to do.
They say a picture paints a thousand words so rather than try to explain it all in too much detail I will just post a few pictures that we took. If anyone has any specific questions please feel free to ask

At the front of the park before going in















The view looking from Men in Black towards Mels Diner





And some of the new friends me met that night






























Leave me alone, leave me alone, leave me alone










Just hurry up and take the damn picture




















We were also amazed by how many people took small children - many of them still in pushchairs. Especially with things like this wandering around





Cont.............................


----------



## Pegasus928

Wednesday 28th October cont............

These guys did a great job - chasing people up and down the street with chainsaws - and even though you knew they were there and what they were going to do it still made you jump, and it a lot of cases run




































As most of you will know it is an unwritten rule that all rides and attractions must exit through a gift shop - apart from tonight it would seem. Instead as you left you walk straight past refreshment carts selling beer and shots - and they were doing a roaring trade as people tried to calm the nerves.
To end on a nice note we did stop half way through and have some dinner. We ate at Finnegans opposite the Mummy ride - which we had never done before - purely because it was closest to us when we decided to eat, and we were so impressed we will definately eat there again. 
Here's some pics of what we had

Potato and onion web starter





I had the mixed grill





DW had the chicken pot pie





Sis had shepherds pie





and BIL had beef stew





We also managed to fit in a ride on the Mummy and did Jaws at night for the first time ever - which was nice.

I think it's fair to say that we all had a great night. If I am being totally honest I would choose this night over MNSSHP, especially if we didn't have any kids with us. The atmosphere, sound effects and suspense can't be translated through this post and must be seen to be believed.
I have tried to use the pics that would do the night justice but even now I am not sure I have succeeded.

Fantastic evening


----------



## Pegasus928

Netty said:


> Kenny did you meet up with Nat and Joh at mnsshp? I'm sure i read somewhere about Dizzy going to them during your holiday?? or maybe i got it wrong!!


 
Unfortunately we didn't see any Dis's. I had my LGMH on my bag all night and kept an eye out for any others but it wasn't to be.
I also kept meaning to message Nat but forgot that she was leaving so soon after us, so Dizzy wont be getting his cruise this time I'm afraid. There's always next time though.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Universal looks brilliant.  My teenagers would love it but unfortunately A levels and GCSE's got in the way this year !!

Love the photos of your sister.  She looks terrified  

Enjoy the rest of your holiday.  I'm off this week and loving the trip reports.....and today Bournemouth is so hot  (that's because I put my Summer clothes in the loft yesterday)


----------



## Cyrano

Impressed with your costumes for MNSSHP 

Have to agree ... taking kids to HHN


----------



## Pegasus928

Thursday 29th October

Today and tomorrow had been put aside for return trips and anything that people wanted to do again - so today we decided to have a relaxed DTD day.
We got there and made our way down to Capn Jacks and rented one of the bigger boats for the 8 of us and took it for a ride around for an hour.




































After this it was felt that a cood drink was needed, so it was off to Gharidellis






It was another one of those really hot and humid days that seem to have taken the locals by surprise. They seem to be struggling with it as much as we do - or at least those that we have spoken to are - and it is definately not the norm foe this time of year. It has really made the going tough some days, and if we could have done we would have been changing clothes every hour or so.

Once everyone had done the last of their shopping and grabbed bits from around DTD we went to do something else for the first time - Winter Summerland Golf.
I had read on here that this was a fun course to play and it didn't disappoint. We all had a laugh - apart from when we had to wait for a group of people leaving Blizzard Beach who had decided to climb all over the snow castle for pictures while we were in the middle of a game. They either didn't know that we were playing - or didn't care - and it took a couple of stern looks and comments for them to get the message.



























Golf done it was time to head back for the villa and some pool time. We wasted no time jumping in and even though it was only for an hour or so for some of us it was more than welcome.
I say some of us as me, DW, DS and DD were going out tonight for something else that we had wanted to do since getting here - Texas de Brazil.

This lived up to all expectations and is definately something that we will be doing on our next trip - though I am not sure we could afford more than one visit per holiday. It is expensive but worth it. We had registered ourselves months ago and although we got regular newsletters from them none of them included any money off vouchers - so we had to pay full price for 3 of us and half price for DD (11)
























































Today is our last full day so we are all going out to IOA and US. I'm not sure if I will have chance to add any more later but if not I will complete it once we get back to Blighty.


----------



## scojos

oohhh... texas de brasil looks lovely!


----------



## wayneg

scojos said:


> oohhh... texas de brasil looks lovely!



It does, gets a lot of good reviews, if I ever get buy one get one free might try it but I know DW will not like the look of that meat, perfect for me but she won't eat it unless its burnt. 

Did they have chicken Kenny? or is it just red meats?

Boat looks like the one we took out in August from OKW. Loved it.


----------



## scojos

now, im a still bloody girl myself!
cant eat over cooked meat, my moms raost beef can be bounced off the walls, i have rebelled in later life, lol
am i going to try and get the BOGOF by filling in the sheets on line before we go....
Tracy


----------



## wayneg

scojos said:


> my moms raost beef can be bounced off the walls, i have rebelled in later life, lol



Ideally I have to cook a joint partly frozen in centre, then on a high heat, centre is then good for myself and Matt, burnt edges for Karen.


----------



## orangetiggs

they do have chicken at texas de brazil, we went last year on our wedding trip and it was so nice, expensive but well worth it

I got a 50% off this year before we went and forgot to print it out!  I was not happy


----------



## scottishgirl87

Glad to hear you enjoyed HHN! It's one of the best things I've ever been to, just so much effort put into it!! It looks absolutely amazing this year!


----------



## Cyrano

DS enjoys his meat medium/rare the same as his mum and dad. Might have to push the boat out. I think I could justify $150 for this better than Whispering Canyon


----------



## Pegasus928

wayneg said:


> It does, gets a lot of good reviews, if I ever get buy one get one free might try it but I know DW will not like the look of that meat, perfect for me but she won't eat it unless its burnt.
> 
> Did they have chicken Kenny? or is it just red meats?


 
They did a couple of different types of chicken.

One wrapped in bacon and one in parmisan (sp?)

Strangely enough Elaine ALWAYS asks for her meat to be well done. This visit was the first time she had ever eaten meat that was medium rare - or anything less than well done - and she loved it.  They will also cook meat they way you request it. You don't have to settle for what is on the skewers.


----------



## Cyrano

Pegasus928 said:


> They did a couple of different types of chicken.
> 
> One wrapped in bacon and one in parmisan (sp?)
> 
> Strangely enough Elaine ALWAYS asks for her meat to be well done. This visit was the first time she had ever eaten meat that was medium rare - or anything less than well done - and she loved it.  They will also cook meat they way you request it. You don't have to settle for what is on the skewers.



This has sold it


----------



## jtlover

Texas de Brazil looks really good.  I went on their website but I cant see any prices.  How expensive is it?


----------



## joolz1910

Loved your pictures of HHN - this is something I am desperate to do one day as I am a complete horror fan! I am trying to persuade DH that a week there for our 25th anniversary (without kids) would be a great idea.


----------



## Pinky166

Wow Kenny. I have just been catching up with your trippie again! Your MNSSHP costumes were AMAZING!!!   

Well done to you all for braving HHN - there is no way on this earth that I would go to that & your pictures confirmed that! I went through a kind of horror house thing at Universal Studios in Hollywood when they were promoting the Van Helsing movie a few years ago.....well I was hyper ventilating, almost broke dh's wrist & was climbing on the guy in front of me to get out of the way so I could get out!  Your pictures certainly spoke a million words to me! NEVER AGAIN! 

Hope you are enjoying your last few days to the max.


----------



## Pegasus928

Friday 30th October

Today was our last full day of our holiday so it was left up to everyone to decide what they wanted to do. We chose Universal as there was loads that we all wanted to do in both parks, and we felt that the crowds had been low enough that getting around them both and doing what we wanted to do would be easily achievable.

We did the Studios first as there was more that we wanted to do here, and once we entered the park went in an anti clockwise direction and started with Terminator and continuing on to ET, Woody Woodpecker, Simpsons, Men in Black, Mummy and finishing with Jimmy Neutron. We also grabbed a few shot with the 'celebrities' as we went.





















Half way round we stopped for lunch at Finnegans as we had enjoyed what we had had at HHN a couple of nights previously. Again we weren't disappointed.

My corned beef sandwhich









Elaines Fish n Chips





Sis's Steak Sandwhich





Once we had finished US we walked over to IOA to do the few things we wanted to do there. Below are a few snaps I took along the way.
















Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit




















Harry Potter World as it is today





Anyone for an M&M





Our 'to-do' list included Hullk, Dr Doom (BIL opted out of this one ) and Spiderman.

It was then time for a treat to follow our lunch, and funnel cake was the order of the day, loaded with ice-cream, fruit and whipped cream after which we went back to the villa for an evening of pool play, packing and pizza.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Welcome back 

Thank you for your trip reports, have really being enjoying them and love your photos ..... your little nephew must have cryed his eyes out when he left, he so looks like he has been loving every minute


----------



## tinks_1989

were people really running around away from the scary people we want to do this next year but im such a wimp


----------



## T16GEM

I have really enjoyed reading about your trip Kenny, hope you had a good trip back.


----------



## WSussex

WOW - thankyou so much for such a fab report - I am just bursting with excitement for when we go in June - its been especially great seeing the food and restaurants you went to - will help us decide where to go next year.

Thanks again!

S x


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds like you managed quite a bit at USF/IOA for your last full day


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds like a great last day.


----------



## CHEK

Fantastic report 

Loved reading all about your trip, thanks for sharing


----------



## stephensmum

A great last day.  Thank you for writing this fab report,  I have enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Loved your report - thanks for sharing


----------



## Pegasus928

jtlover said:


> Texas de Brazil looks really good. I went on their website but I cant see any prices. How expensive is it?


 
The price for 4 of us - and one of us was half price as DD is 11 - was around about £140.
That included as much food as you could eat and all drinks. I don't know if that included alcoholic drinks or not though as we all drank soft ones.


----------



## Pegasus928

tinks_1989 said:


> were people really running around away from the scary people we want to do this next year but im such a wimp


 
Yes they were. It was definately in their job description to make you jump and chase you if they could - but they aren't allowed to touch you. 
They do get very close though, and it's amazing how many of them catch you out. One minute you are walking down the street with someone just ahead of you and on the sidewalk - then they turn around just inches from your face and they are some sort of blood eating cannabalistic zombie.  
Talk about jumping out of your skin - it's ACE 

We also suffered from the 'domino effect' as well. We were all watching and laughing at someone being chased. Then Sis started laughing at DW who was about to jump as a CM had crept up behind her - then as Sis turned around there was a zombie behind her which made her jump. It's almost like it is planned and it works brilliantly - and it made me think twice about looking behind me when I saw someone jump 



Cyrano said:


> Sounds like you managed quite a bit at USF/IOA for your last full day


 
We did. We had a list of everyones favourites and made sure we did them before we tried to fit anything else in. The parks being quiet also helped.


----------



## Netty

Loved reading this report and seeing your photos 
so whens your next wdw holiday planned for??


----------



## Pegasus928

Saturday 31st October - Time for home.

An early morning for all as we had to get out of the villa and to DTD for check in. 
All of our bags - 14 of them in total - were below the weight so we were pleased about that. In fact some of ours were only 12kg or so.
We got the seats we wanted, in the mini cabin just behind PE, and were told to be at the airport for about 8pm as boarding would begin at 9.05pm and security could be busy.

After grabbing some breakfast we went off to DTD to do a last bit of shopping, while SIS, BIL, DS, Jack and Grandma went to DQ. We all met up again after a couple of hours with a plan to go to I-Drive and get some go-karting and other fun stuff done. 





















As we were all getting a bit hungry now we headed off to Friendlys as we had had good meals there previously and today didn't disappoint. They do a deal where you can choose a meal, a drink and an ice-cream all for under $10 which is exceptional value for what you get. I can't remember everything we had but here are a couple of pics anyway.





 Deluxe Cheeseburger 'Set Up'




 Create Your Own Chicken Basket




 Grilled Cheese





Time was now ticking on and we had to have the cars back by 6pm so we decided to head off to the airport. The cars were handed over with no dramas and we were soon inside the airport and getting changed and freshened up. It was at this point that we noticed the information board and that our flight was showing scheduled, on time, at 8.40pm - much earlier than the 9.55pm time we had been given.
DW checked with the information desk and they confirmed an 8.40pm departure time so we picked up the pace to get through security and to the gate.
Once at the gate the boards there said the same and that boarding would begin at 7.50pm. 
This time came and went with no sign of any of the Virgin staff. It was mildy amusing watching all the people rushing up to the desk with a sweat on as they thought they had missed their flight only to discover that it hadn't even started boarding yet. When Virgin staff finally arrived they made an announcement that the airport screens were wrong and that had no control over them, and that the time we had been given at DTD was the correct one.
And so at 8.45pm we started boarding and by 9.55pm were in the air and on the way home.
We all tried to sleep - with varying degrees of success - and ended up landing early at 8.55am as opposed to 9.40am.
This suited us perfectly as the first train out of Manchester for us was at 10.45am. We were through immigration and in the baggage hall by 9.15am giving us an hour and a half before our train. Loads of time you would think - but then we hadn't banked on the usual British way of doing things.
Time ticked on and our carousel stood empty - while other flights after ours were coming down the steps from immigration, straight to their bags and away.
Announcements were made giving some excuse about our flight arriving early so they weren't ready for us but this began to wear thin after an hour. Eventually some bags did start to appear, but they were 20 or so at a time and then nothing for 5 or 10 minutes. It really did feel like someone was taking the mick and patience was running out - not just with me of course but everyone else waiting.
Finally when all our bags had arrived our train had long gone - so we were now resigned to waiting until 12.55 for the next one, some 2 hours after we had expected to leave. Not ideal considering the tired nature of everyone and I personally blame Manchester airport. Nothing - in my mind - can justify making people wait nearly 2 hours for bags from a plane that had been sat on the tarmac for that long. Rant over - for now.

The train journey home was uneventful - though was a bit rushed at the begining as we struggled to get 14 bags on the train while some jobsworth on the platform was telling us to 'hurry, you must speed up as the train is already late and you are delaying it further, come on, hurry hurry, quick get on before the doors shut and it goes without you' only for it to sit on the platform for at least another 2 minutes after the doors shut while we sat and watched this little ***** gather up the pound coins from our 6 trolleys and walk away whistling a happy little tune. Bless his cotton socks.

Anyway we eventually got home to all the usual unpacking and jetlag - the details of which I will not bore you with.

We have had a fantastic holiday - with many more memories built for us all to treasure.
Sis, BIL and Jack seemed to enjoy their first trip and I wouldn't be surprised if we saw them making plans to go back as soon as they can.
Grandma also enjoyed herself - even more so because she had hired a mobility scooter so the usual aches and pains were kept at bay and she could keep up with the pace of things even more.
Photopass has nearly 500 pics for us to go through and I will share some of those once we get them delivered - but for now I would like to thank those of you who stook with me to the end, and a special thank you for those who took the time to post comments and replies. 
It makes it worth while when you know that people appreciate the time it takes to put one of these together - as many of you have done in the past.


----------



## Cyrano

Nooooooooooooooooooo say this is not the last post


----------



## kieras nana

i have just got back,from mexico today & have sat & read this post,from beginning to end.
what a fantastic & enjoyable report
it looked & felt,like you all had a great time & i have thoroughly enjoyed,reading all about it.
thanks for posting,
tracy


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Feel sad  No more updates - look forward to your photopass photos and thank you again


----------



## tinks_1989

oh no it cant be over go back and write more and take me with you lol


----------



## VailaTigger

I've loved every minute!!

You have brought a smile to every lunchtime, as I catch up with what you've all been up to.


----------



## stephensmum

I have so enjoyed reading this.  I'm almost as disappointed as you that it is over!
Shame about Manchester Airport.

Thanks again for taking the time & trouble to write.


----------



## T16GEM

Pegasus928 said:


> while we sat and watched this little ***** gather up the pound coins from our 6 trolleys and walk away whistling a happy little tune. Bless his cotton socks.



I bet he does that all the time!  

I've enjoyed reading your report Kenny!  

Like Netty said When is the next trip??


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for all the replies and comments. They really were very much appreciated. 



T16GEM said:


> I've enjoyed reading your report Kenny!
> 
> Like Netty said When is the next trip??


 
Up to now we have a villa booked for next October but we aren't finalizing things yet for a couple of reasons.
DD starts secondary school next year so any plans we make will have to take that into account.
And I also need to know what the rota is for my new job. I go off-shore for 2 weeks starting next Wednesday so will hopfully find out what the year ahead holds sometime during the next fortnight


----------



## WSussex

This is always the first post I look for when on here - very sad its ended but extremely grateful for all your efforts in putting together such an amazing record of your amazing holiday

I hope that when we get back from our trip I can do a tenth as good!

Thankyou 

S x


----------



## Pinky166

I'm also sad it's finished. Thanks for taking time out of your holiday to update it everyday.

I can't wait for Kenny, Dizzy & Co's next adventure.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I haven't had a chance to read all of the trip report yet as we're only just back ourselves but we were at MNSSHP on the same night as you and saw you walking around. We thought your costumes were brilliant


----------



## Pegasus928

TinkTatoo said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all of the trip report yet as we're only just back ourselves but we were at MNSSHP on the same night as you and saw you walking around. We thought your costumes were brilliant


 
Thank you.

You should have come and said Hello - we were really hoping to meet some Dis's at some point during this trip. Maybe next time


----------



## scojos

i too have enjoyed reading your report. glad you are home safely..
Tracy


----------



## TinkTatoo

Pegasus928 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You should have come and said Hello - we were really hoping to meet some Dis's at some point during this trip. Maybe next time



I didn't know it was you, I just remember seeing these two really cool ghosts at the party and only realised it was you from reading the trip report


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Ahhhh the joys of Manchester airport - what a greeting for anyone coming to visit or return!

When we go at Christmas you are welcomed with a lovely Christmas tree at Orlando - sometimes even carolers - on return to Manchester there is never a bit of tinsel in sight


----------



## Pegasus928

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Ahhhh the joys of Manchester airport - what a greeting for anyone coming to visit or return!
> 
> When we go at Christmas you are welcomed with a lovely Christmas tree at Orlando - sometimes even carolers - on return to Manchester there is never a bit of tinsel in sight


 
It was a real eye-opener as to how we greet our own - or visitors - compared to the slick and smooth operation at MCO. 
And, surprise surprise, there wasn't a single member of staff to complain to anywhere within the baggage hall or when we finally got out into the main building


----------



## joolz1910

Kenny, I've loved the updates and photos. It looks like you all had a great time. I even managed to get DH interested enough to peer over my shoulder.


----------



## Verity Chambers

Another person here who has loved your reports and will miss the daily updates. 

A HUGE thank you for picking up the Disney Dollars for me. DIS friends are the best!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am glad you had a great time and thank you for sharing it with us. Just one question - are you booked for next year yet???


----------



## Pegasus928

joolz1910 said:


> Kenny, I've loved the updates and photos. It looks like you all had a great time. I even managed to get DH interested enough to peer over my shoulder.


 
Hopefully interested enough to take you sometime soon 



Verity Chambers said:


> Another person here who has loved your reports and will miss the daily updates.
> 
> A HUGE thank you for picking up the Disney Dollars for me. DIS friends are the best!


 
No problem on the Disney Dollars. We were at DTD anyway so it really was no trouble. I'm just pleased I read your request the day before we came home or I would have bene kicking myself otherwise 



howlongtillsummer? said:


> I am glad you had a great time and thank you for sharing it with us. Just one question - are you booked for next year yet???


 
We have a villa booked for next October but are wondering whether or not to change the dates so we can avoid disrupting the kids schooling.
As soon as we have something definate I will put an up to date ticker on my sig.


----------



## Pegasus928

Well our Photopass DVD has arrived so I thought I would share some of our favourites via this thread - as they were all taken on this trip. 
Trying to keep the numbers down was challege as there was so many that we really liked - so I stuck to ones that would show off some of the Photopass effects for those that may not have seen what the Disney photographers can do yet.

I have tried to keep them in some sort of order, but please forgive me if it goes astray 

*Magic Kingdom*

Taylor meets her hero 





One happy group





Meeting the Mayor of Main Street - although Jack didn't seem that impressed 





An early morning at Crystal Palace - and an empty Main Street.





What you found Jack??





Today was our 19th wedding anniversary - and what a place to celebrate ....





...made extra special by our nearest and dearest





Where else but at Disney would you agree to something like this 















*Epcot*






And Dizzy came too 





Daz makes a new friend





So I went and got one of my own 





Do you think they knew the camera was there?





No trip to Florida is complete without Elaine getting a hug from Tigger










A lot of the time you have no idea what the photographer is posing you for until you see it online - as was the case with Caz and Daz here.










Cont....


----------



## Pegasus928

*Animal Kingdom*






For some reason Grandma always starts laughing when she meets the characters. I can never decide if it's nerves or excitement.










My girls 










Jack was seriously confused when the photographer had him posing like this - and was then seriously gobsmacked when he saw the picture online










*Hollywood Studios*












This was me for quite a lot of the holiday 





Meeting the Main Mouse himself....










.... which some of us found quite exciting





Using the pic above I cropped Jack and added a different border - making a whole new picture 




















When snow White turned him down Daz decided to set his sights on something a little more realistic















You never know who will pop up as you are walking round





Cont....


----------



## Pegasus928

*A couple from Wilderness Lodge - after our anniversary dinner in Whispering Canyon*

















The Christmas borders appeared on the Photopass site just a few days before our pictures expired





*Mickeys Not So Scarey Halloween Party*

Taylor and Jack after their transformation at the Pirates League




















Brad does his best Undertaker stare















A once in a blue moon opportunity

























Joining the Hitchhikers






























Cont....


----------



## Pegasus928

*And finally a couple that we had taken at the studio in Old Town.*
*We chose the Wild West - but there were lots of other options to choose from.*

Taylor





Bradley - he asked if he could hold the pint 










Me and my Southern Belle





The family





And that is about it for now.
Hope you like them 

Kenny, Elaine, Brad, Taylor, Grandma, Daz, Caz and Jack


----------



## wayneg

Brilliant kenny, thank you for sharing. Sounds like the same thing happened to you as it did with us, just before ours expired they added new borders.


----------



## dee slack

wow! You've got some really great photo's there


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thanks Kenny, been looking forward to seeing them  - cannot decide which is my favourite


----------



## joolz1910

Loved the photos, Kenny!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Love the photos - especially the balloon ones - they're really good


----------



## Oconoc

Great photo's, liked the way you used some to crop and add different borders. 

They have very very good ballons there don't they? 

Were you just lucky with all the special photo's (i.e the balloons or Simba) or is there someway of them doing it regardless? Is it something you have to ask for? We only got the one with Lilo breaking through the floor and that was *** the photographer offered.

See ya soon


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for the comments. We were very pleased with the way most of them turned out and would definately recommend Photopass to others. At the end of the day it is a free service, unless you decide to buy the disc at the end of it of course.



Oconoc said:


> Were you just lucky with all the special photo's (i.e the balloons or Simba) or is there someway of them doing it regardless? Is it something you have to ask for? We only got the one with Lilo breaking through the floor and that was *** the photographer offered.


 
We had seen a few examples of what was available, so everytime we met a photopass photographer we asked if they had any special effects that they could do. Some would say yes, but if they didn't they would direct us to someone who could.


----------



## Cyrano

Wondeful photos Kenny


----------



## Netty

Brill photos!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great pics Kenny!


----------



## Pegasus928

For those that have seen my video thread please ignore this post.
I am just adding the video to finish the thread off so I can post the link in the Trip Report Index 

Link to our Music Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIPB5fL7aWg


----------



## Tanzanite

Pegasus928 said:


> For those that have seen my video thread please ignore this post.
> I am just adding the video to finish the thread off so I can post the link in the Trip Report Index
> 
> Link to our Music Video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIPB5fL7aWg



Hi just read your trip report it was loveley thanks for sharing .I have never taken my cam corder after seeing your loveley video i will next time.


----------



## natalielongstaff

really great photos


----------



## cinderjenna

I have just caught up with your report! I loved it! Thank you for posting.. what a lovely happy, fun family you have! And seeing your photopass photos has convinced me to add it to my list!!

Jenna x


----------



## jamjar84

Just read your report, and really enjoyed it. Sounds like you had a fab trip, thanks for posting.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

WOW ... what an amazing trip report (have only just discovered this as it wasn't in "trip reports"). I have really enjoyed reading this from beginning to end this morning

Amazing photos ... your costumes were stunning at MNSSHP and you all looked like you had the best time throughout this holiday. The photpass photos are all fantastic too. I am not too sure about the HHn though   .... that scary clown puts me off 

Some of your restaurant choices are inspiring for our potential trip in 2011 when we hope to do the free dining !!

Thanks for sharing .... really cheered me up this morning


----------



## Linda67

just found this thread - great photos


----------



## Pegasus928

TotallyAngelic said:


> WOW ... what an amazing trip report (have only just discovered this as it wasn't in "trip reports"). I have really enjoyed reading this from beginning to end this morning
> 
> Amazing photos ... your costumes were stunning at MNSSHP and you all looked like you had the best time throughout this holiday. The photpass photos are all fantastic too. I am not too sure about the HHn though .... that scary clown puts me off
> 
> Some of your restaurant choices are inspiring for our potential trip in 2011 when we hope to do the free dining !!
> 
> Thanks for sharing .... really cheered me up this morning


 
Thanks for the comments. It makes all the effort worthwhile when you know people are enjoying reading it.
And don't be worried about the clown at HHN. He isn't always there but we just happened to go on a night that they put together a 'special' zone which included lots of the 'headline' acts from previous HHNs. Lucky us


----------



## mazz1

ok i know what you will be thinking that it's taken me long enough, but i have FINALLY managed to read all of your trip report 

great pics, looks and sounds like you had a blast 

Marie


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi Marie 

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## tinks_1989

I love this TR it gets me soo excited I have read it so many times


----------



## mollies_mum

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pegasus928

tinks_1989 said:


> I love this TR it gets me soo excited I have read it so many times



That's a wonderful thing to say - thank you sooo much


----------



## tink too

Extremely late to the party, I know, but just wanted to say what a fantastic TR this is! 

I loved all of your MNSSHP costumes, how you caught a golf ball for Jack - soooo sweet - and your insight to HHN which I am too much of a scaredy-cat to go to!


----------



## brummymummy

I'm also really late, but really enjoyed reading your t/r its given me an idea of what MNSSHP will be like next year and what the weather was like!

Are you booked for this year?

Sarah x


----------



## Pegasus928

We have a villa booked but it is looking more and more likely that we wont get to go this year due to all sorts of commitments.
Rest assured though that we are working on sorting something out. We need a countdown ticker sooo bad

Glad you enjoyed the trippie


----------

